# [ODMP] York Police Department, Alabama ~ September 24, 2005



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

A Chief of Police with the York Police Department was killed in the line of duty on September 24, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17882*


----------

